
When a State Balks at a City’s Minimum Wage - samfb
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/02/22/us/alabama-moves-to-halt-pay-law-in-birmingham.html
======
brudgers
What the article misses is that Alabama's constitution is a complete cluster
fuck and all kinds of things that one would assume about the legal structure
of state and local government simply doesn't obtain.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Constitution_of_Alabama](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Constitution_of_Alabama)

